# And America's best dad award goes too......



## NicNak (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.johnnyburrito.com/images/dinero/1_homer_a.jpg

http://journeyhomeburke.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/homer-brain-large.jpg

http://www.jokechallenge.com/funny_pictures/homers_brain.jpg

http://www.simpsoncrazy.com/gallery/images/HomerStranglesBart1.gif

http://studio2628.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/homer_simpson-41.jpg


:lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

The brain x-ray is my favorite


----------



## NicNak (Jan 3, 2009)

I was trying to think of an "all American" funny post for you Daniel. :lol:

This was the best I could come up with today, lacking my usual wit. :blush:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you saying you are trying to start an anti-American thread? 

(If so, a contribution:

http://www.funny-potato.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/funny-beijing-2008-cartoon.jpg )


----------



## NicNak (Jan 3, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Are you saying you are trying to start an anti-American thread?


  Noooooooo :blush:  :angel:




> (If so, a contribution:
> 
> http://www.funny-potato.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/funny-beijing-2008-cartoon.jpg )



That's the same in Canada too.  :rofl:


----------



## amastie (Jan 4, 2009)




----------

